# Two Vizslas: A good or bad idea?



## twoornotto (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey everyone! We have a four year old Vizsla, and we love her to pieces. We've had her since she was a puppy. She's well-behaved, and very velcro-y. A good friend of ours recently got a puppy, and seeing her interact with it has really made us consider getting a second one. 

We've mostly read that two Vizslas are better than one, but just want to hear from those of you who have two and what your experiences have been adding the second to the household!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

We've had two since mid July. They are litter mates and are really close with one another . They run like crazy in the backyard and burn off some of that puppy energy. Having 2 puppies at the same time has been challenging at times but we are glad we decided to go with 2. 

Since you already have a Vizsla (great photo by the way,) your current girl will be a big help if you decide to get the second one.

Best of luck!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

getting a 2nd has certainly been a positive experience for us. At first I was a bit worried how Ruby would adapt to having a pup running round the house, but she was, and still is, a great surrogate mum. Hopefully getting a 3rd next year


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Depends on your lifestyle, and if your first vizsla likes puppies.


----------

